# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Movies, Old and New

## Calypso Jones

The GingerBread Man.   I usually eschew John Grisham.   But this had me slightly interested with Embeth Davidtz.   Robert DuVal is her crazy dad, One of my  very favorite actors.  Robert Downey Jr.  Famke Jansen, Darrell Hannah and Tom Berringer.   1998

Highly unlikely that a somewhat prominent attorney would have stranger sex with a woman from the wrong side of the tracks....oh hell maybe not.  Bill Clinton was the prez and he did it.  Maybe i'm giving lawyers too much credit.   :Wink:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## lostbeyond

Call me whatever, but I like some of those very old black-and-white classic movies.  (And the old early color ones.)   :Smile:

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## hoytmonger

For me, you can't go wrong with Alfred Hitchcock films.

----------


## Dante1

> Call me whatever, but I like some of those very old black-and-white classic movies.  (And the old early color ones.)


Just watched "Crime and Punishment, " Peter Lorre, 1935, from the novel by Fyodor Dostoevsky. Beyond Superb! !

Dante.

----------

lostbeyond (05-30-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I love Rear Window.   But i like the colorized version.   Better genre for Grace Kelly.  gorgeous.  The fashions that my mother wore were high style really....the details.   nowadays we have these supremely ugly and outrageous rags they call fashion or people run around in holey jeans and dirty shredded tees.    ugly.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I enjoy Arabian Nights (2001) Andy Serkis is in that. Actually he's pretty good. And Oded Fehr.

----------


## Guest

It Happened One Night with Clark Gable (super dreamy) and Claudette Colbert.

**heavy sigh**

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-31-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I noticed the other day that Toy Story had Joss Whedon in its credits.   It doesn't appear that he was one of the original writers.   But i'll bet he stole the idea for Firefly.

----------


## Guest

> I noticed the other day that Toy Story had Joss Whedon in its credits.   It doesn't appear that he was one of the original writers.   But i'll bet he stole the idea for Firefly.


He worked on a lot of movies that I was surprised to see him on.

----------


## Canadianeye

Conspiracy is an impact movie, but seldom mentioned.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The Purge...out this weekend.  I've opted out of seeing this.

has anyone else seen it and willing to comment on it.

http://hotair.com/archives/2013/06/0...iew-the-purge/

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> The Purge...out this weekend.  I've opted out of seeing this.
> 
> has anyone else seen it and willing to comment on it.
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2013/06/0...iew-the-purge/


Was going to see it this weekend but I saw Star Trek instead. I was a fan of both Sinister and Insidious, made by the same people who are doing The Purge so I am bound to have a good time whenever I do get around to seeing it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Norman Reedus IS hot.  I don't know what it is about that guy.  But look here:

http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertain...daryl_dixon_12

----------


## Trinnity

> Norman Reedus IS hot.  I don't know what it is about that guy.  But look here:
> 
> http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertain...daryl_dixon_12


Oh great, just great. I was getting along fine with knowing it would be October before my next fix and you had to go and get me all worked up.  :Angry20:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Dude is hot

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

^  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Okay TRAT. I'm not sharing him with you.  :Tongue20:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-17-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Okay TRAT. I'm not sharing him with you.


LOL. He's my laptop wallpaper  :Wink:

----------


## Trinnity

> LOL. He's my laptop wallpaper


 :Facepalm:  Okaaaaaaaaaay, I guess I _am_ sharing him with you.   :3some:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-21-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Snow White and the Huntsman.

painful.

----------


## Guest

> Snow White and *the Huntsman*.
> 
> painful.


^^We can no longer be friends.  She who disses The Hemsworth, disses me.

----------


## Trinnity

Does she ever smile? Never mind - who cares.

----------

Calypso Jones (06-26-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

does she ever act.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do you guys remember the Made for TV Series Shaka Zulu starring Henry Cele.   I don't know if you know this but he died in his early 50's like in about 2007.   What made me remember him again was i saw him as that character in another movie last nite....Shaka Zulu something or other.   Karen Allen and David Hasselhoff (bummer)

He was really fantastic in the initial movie. The director's cut is even more impressive.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Warriors of the Rainbow.


sleeper.  @ 30's, Story of the aboriginals of Taiwan and their fight against the Japanese. They lost.  But they put up a DAMN good fight.

----------


## Calypso Jones

There are some movies bombing big time lately.  Jamie Fox and Chantilly Lace..oh..no...that's Channing Tatum..whoever.   Plus Will Smith and some others....not Johnny Depp in Lone Ranger.

IdK but i think America is sending a message to Hollywood.  Ignore it if you like but America is ticked.

----------


## Guest

I am watching Gone With the Wind.  Men are not made like Clark Gable anymore.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-02-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Moonrise kingdom.  this is too cute.  Bruce Willis, Keitel, Norton, Bill Murray, Swinton,

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I just watched the 1965 _Othello_ with Maggie Smith and Laurence Olivier. That was fantastic.

----------


## Calypso Jones

i'd like to see Maggie smith in that.

----------


## Perianne

I watched _12 Angry Men_ this past week.  I liked it.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-08-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> i'd like to see Maggie smith in that.


She was great. Looked so young then, too.

----------


## patrickt

I generally prefer old movies to new movies. A young man was staying in an apartment in my building and it didn't have a television. He asked if he could watch television with me and I told him I didn't have one either. I do have a nice collection of movies and I said he could borrow some but I warned him that I prefer old movies.

"Really? Do you have the first "Star Wars"?
"Yes, and I don't consider it an old movie."

I don't go to movies with excessive, gratuitous violence and I am not so bored I need nudity in movies to excite me. I definitely don't need liberal propaganda in my movies.

I'll watch any movie with Mel Brooks, Gregory Peck, or Gene Wilder and I enjoy many of Johnny Depp's movies. And, although he's not really an actor, I enjoyed a lot of John Wayne's movies.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

One of my favorite all-time movies:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-09-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> One of my favorite all-time movies:


When I was little, we didn't have TV.  I think I may have missed out on a lot of good movies.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I always loved Steve McQueen, the King of Cool.

----------


## Perianne

Okay, you old farts (and Thomas Paine).  Tell me some good old movies that I must watch.  I posted earlier that I watched _12 Angry Men_, and I really enjoyed it.  Give me some movies to watch!

----------

